
Lessons learned from writing over 300,000 lines of infrastructure code - kiyanwang
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/brikis98/lessons-learned-from-writing-over-300000-lines-of-infrastructure-code-120597849
======
bionoid
Maybe it's due to my lack of interest in "devops", but I got nothing useful
from browsing these slides whatsoever. It's just an advertisement for the
company's tech, the "lessons learned" amount to soundbites like "implement
infrastructure in modules" and "build complex modules from smaller modules".
No kidding?

